# GSP vs Ben Askren who wins?



## pauliegmma (Jan 5, 2018)

Who would win in a 5 round fight at 170lbs Ben or GSP?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If GSP can come back and be his old self I would have a hard time betting against him.


----------



## UFC Digest (Apr 25, 2018)

Askren is a beast, he would maul St. Pierre.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I love both of these guys. I'm a wrestling coach in my free time, and I base my entire style on Askrens wrestling technique. It's some crazy innovative stuff.

That being said, I don't think anyone can school GSP in wrestling... ans GSP's striking is years ahead of Askren's. I would definitely go with GSP.

It doesn't matter though. Askren has retired from fighting. He took a head coaching job at the Badger Regional Training Center. I don't see him coming back to MMA.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

GSP. Askren has shittier striking than Khabib.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but like Khabib all he needs to do is get ahold of his opponent and thats a takedown.


----------



## vinosteak (May 21, 2018)

I think GSP can keep his distance, pick Askren apart, and mix it up for five rounds to win a decision, IMO.

It's just unfortunate these two will never fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Dana wasn't such a hard head then yeah but he is and still pretty much runs things in the UFC.


----------



## panzer723 (Feb 21, 2019)

Gsp dude.


----------



## Askren_Team (Mar 3, 2019)

Askren is great on the canvas but GSP has good takedown defense and he is overall more well-rounded fighter. GSP wins no question about it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way for now at least it looks like this fight isn't happening.


----------



## gifser (Sep 7, 2012)

hellholming said:


> GSP. Askren has shittier striking than Khabib.


Yes, i think that!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way this isn't going to work right now.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Ben Askren is scheduled to fight Jorge Masvidal july 6th 2019.

Anyone want to predict Jorge Masvidal pulls out -- if you're into Masvidal unloaded a "3 piece with a soda" on Leon Edwards to avoid fighting Ben Askren conspiracy theories anyways.


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2019)

I'm not a wrestler, but the level of appreciation great wrestlers have for Askrens style of scrambling is very telling to me. GSP will obviously be looking to keep range and piece him up, and it's unwise to believe GSP can scramble with Askren.

GSP has excellent footwork, extremely disciplined striking, good wrestling. He has a great package for denying the takedown and working Askren.

It would be interested to see what approach Firas would take in gameplanning against Askren.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GSP has been said to have the best MMA wrestling period (now maybe people would put Nurmagimedov and Askren in frint of him), but what he's been even better at is mastering the distance game. He has decided where the fight took place, kick, punch, clinch, ground distance. He will not let Askren close enough to engage the wrestle game.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't know if this still applies, GSP could have some type of health issue preventing him from competing.



> Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) president Dana White revealed last night (Fri., *Dec. 1, 2017*) that middleweight champion *Georges St-Pierre is currently battling a case of colitis and has no official timetable for a return*.
> 
> The news was obviously a blow for St-Pierre, who returned to action last month at UFC 217 in which he submitted Michael Bisping to claim the 185-pound title. St-Pierre was expected to unify his championship belt with interim titleholder Robert Whittaker early next year, but now we don’t quite know what’s going to happen.
> 
> ...


----------

